# PS4 Pro



## Giangy (2 Novembre 2016)

Secondo voi avendo già una Xbox One, conviene prendere una PS4 Pro, senza per il momento dare via l'Xbox? Io abito in una casa di 4 posti, e nella mia stanza ho una TV di dimensioni ridotte non 4K, dove ho collegato l'Xbox One, mentre nel salotto ho una TV di grandi dimensioni, ma non sono sicuro che sia 4K, da dove si può vedere se c'è questa funzione in una TV? Non sono molto esperto di TV... volevo anche sapere, se la PS4 Pro funziona ugualmente anche se la mia TV non sia K4. Avevo pensato anche per una PS4 Slim, visto che con 299 euro la prendi, ma ho paura che entro due anni sia rimpiazzata da una futura PS5.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Novembre 2016)

La PRO funziona anche su TV non a 4k, anzi, i giochi avranno migliorie anche sulle TV che non sono a 4K e che sono solo Full HD .
Quante migliorie ci saranno dipenderà da ogni singolo caso e a discrezione degli sviluppatori, ma comunque tutti i giochi da novembre saranno più belli da vedere, anche solo per cose minime, su ogni TV. I giochi vecchi saranno invece identici, se non fanno uscire una patch specifica.
Io l'ho già prenotata, la vado a prendere giovedì prossimo.

Se vuoi prendere una PS4 nuova ovviamente per la Slim è solo un discorso di prezzo, se puoi spendere 100 euro in più prendi il modello più potente, cioè la PRO.


----------



## Giangy (2 Novembre 2016)

Grazie per le informazioni. Quasi quasi entro natale la prendo la PS4 Pro, anche se ho già titoli come Fifa 17, PES 2017, Assetto Corsa, e Forza Motorsport 6, visto che sono un fan delle simulazioni di auto, e calcio potrei mettere in vendità alcuni titoli di Xbox One, come Fifa 17, e PES 2017, visto che ci sono anche per la PS4, poi aspetto con ansia il nuovo Gran Turismo Sport, purtroppo rimandato nel 2017.


----------



## Doctore (3 Novembre 2016)

Bisogna vedere cosa farà microsoft l anno prossimo con la nuova xbox che a quanto pare sarà molto piu potente della pro.
Molti dicono che la nuova console di microsoft potrebbe cancellare la playstation...occhio a come spendete i soldi.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Novembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere cosa farà microsoft l anno prossimo con la nuova xbox che a quanto pare sarà molto piu potente della pro.
> Molti dicono che la nuova console di microsoft potrebbe cancellare la playstation...occhio a come spendete i soldi.



Cancellare la playstation non esageriamo ..
Scorpio sicuramente sarà molto più potente, ma è quasi impossibile che costi meno di 550-600 euro e mi sono già tenuto basso con il prezzo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2016)

Scorpio sarà ufficialmente più potente ma per me contano sempre i giochi, non mi piace l'universo XBox e non posso fare a meno delle esclusive Sony.
Sono sonaro dai tempi della PS1 e non sono mai stato deluso, quindi morirò sonaro 



Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Cancellare la playstation non esageriamo ..
> Scorpio sicuramente sarà molto più potente, ma è quasi impossibile che costi meno di 550-600 euro e mi sono già tenuto basso con il prezzo



Si, viste le specifiche annunciate costerà molto probabilmente quella cifra.


----------



## Doctore (3 Novembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Cancellare la playstation non esageriamo ..
> Scorpio sicuramente sarà molto più potente, ma è quasi impossibile che costi meno di 550-600 euro e mi sono già tenuto basso con il prezzo



si ma per avere una play piu potente della scorpion bisognera aspettare almeno altri 4 anni...sempre se non verra seppellita prima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> si ma per avere una play piu potente della scorpion bisognera aspettare almeno altri 4 anni...sempre se non verra seppellita prima.



Non credo, tra due anni ci sarà una nuova playstation, qualche rumor sta già per uscire, che sarà più potente di Scorpio. E così via, poi sarà il turno della Microsoft con un altro aggiornamento.

Pro e Scorpio sono qualcosa di nuovo rispetto ai cicli vitali classici delle console che conoscevamo, due console di mid-generation, che supportano la stessa libreria delle precedenti con upgrade grafici, non sono nuove console con un salto generazionale.
Il mercato delle console va nella direzione degli smartphone, con nuovi modelli nello stesso ecosistema upgradati ogni due anni circa.


----------



## Doctore (3 Novembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non credo, tra due anni ci sarà una nuova playstation, qualche rumor sta già per uscire, che sarà più potente di Scorpio. E così via, poi sarà il turno della Microsoft con un altro aggiornamento.
> 
> *Pro e Scorpio sono qualcosa di nuovo rispetto ai cicli vitali classici delle console che conoscevamo*, due console di mid-generation, che supportano la stessa libreria delle precedenti con upgrade grafici, non sono nuove console con un salto generazionale.
> Il mercato delle console va nella direzione degli smartphone, con nuovi modelli nello stesso ecosistema upgradati ogni due anni circa.



non c'e niente di nuovo la pro usa una normale sk video 970 overclokkata mentre la scorpion sara una 980 attuale.


----------



## Giangy (3 Novembre 2016)

Io ho l'Xbox One, e per ora mi sono trovato molto bene, peccato solo che è una console molto pesante, l'estetica purtroppo lascia un pò a desiderare della console... io l'avevo comprata solo perchè ero interessato alle sue esclusive di qualche anno fa, come Forza Motorsport 5. Una cosa che non mi piace è l'ingombro della console... sono sincero la PS4, sia quella normale, slim, e Pro come estetica sono molto più belle, e meno ingombranti, ora c'è pure l'Xbox One S, mi piace solo i nuovi colori bianco, e grigio scuro, ma l'ingombro è il solito di una PS4 normale mi sembra, e di sicuro se cambio console non spendo soldi per una console che ho già, solo perchè è slim, in verità ho bisogno di qualcosa di meno ingombrante, di una grafica migliore, un altra cosa che mi fa girare le scatole della console Microsoft sono il non accesso alle porte USB, una cosa inaccettabile. Sicuramente dovrò pensare a breve se tenere l'Xbox One di riserva, dove è collegata attualmente alla TV piccola della mia stanza, o magari di cercare di venderla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non c'e niente di nuovo la pro usa una normale sk video 970 overclokkata mentre la scorpion sara una 980 attuale.


Nella frase che hai evidenziato parlavo di cicli vitali, non di hardware. Proprio perche' sono semplici aggiornamenti dureranno poco per lasciare spazio a un nuovo upgrade, un paio d'anni al massimo. In questo la novita', non esisteranno piu' console che durano dai 4 ai 6 anni.


----------



## Giangy (10 Novembre 2016)

Finalmente oggi è uscita la console!! Qualcuno la già presa, e provata? Io dovrei prenderla verso fine mese, ma non avendo un 4K non so se vale la pena, anche se l'idea mi stuzzica... in alternativa sarei interessato anche alla PS4 slim, prima però vorrei sapere se le porte USB della Pro sono bloccate come quelle di Xbox One, quello per me è importante. Comunque la mia Xbox One ho deciso di venderla dopo due anni e mezzo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Finalmente oggi è uscita la console!! Qualcuno la già presa, e provata? Io dovrei prenderla verso fine mese, ma non avendo un 4K non so se vale la pena, anche se l'idea mi stuzzica... in alternativa sarei interessato anche alla PS4 slim, prima però vorrei sapere se le porte USB della Pro sono bloccate come quelle di Xbox One, quello per me è importante. Comunque la mia Xbox One ho deciso di venderla dopo due anni e mezzo.



Presa, per ora ho provato solo Ratchet e Clank e Infamous, due vecchi giochi nella mia collezione che sono stati patchati.

Graficamente una notevole differenza rispetto a prima, e ho solo una TV a 1080p. Aliasing completamente scomparso grazie al supersampling (i giochi ora escono a 1800p nativi), pulizia d'immagine sensazionale.

Ora giocherò a Rise of Tomb Raider, che ha tre modalità grafiche esclusive per PRO.

Per porte USB bloccate cosa intendi? Io sulla PS4 le uso per la chiavetta USB.


----------



## Giangy (10 Novembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Presa, per ora ho provato solo Ratchet e Clank e Infamous, due vecchi giochi nella mia collezione che sono stati patchati.
> 
> Graficamente una notevole differenza rispetto a prima, e ho solo una TV a 1080p. Aliasing completamente scomparso grazie al supersampling (i giochi ora escono a 1800p nativi), pulizia d'immagine sensazionale.
> 
> ...



Intendo dire che con l'Xbox One non posso mettere patch in alcuni videogiochi come PES, nella PS4 normale si può


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2016)

La PRO è identica alla PS4 per ogni funzionalità USB, quello che puoi fare con una puoi farlo anche con l'altra.

Le patch però sinceramente non sapevo si potessero mettere su chiavetta, nemmeno su PS4 normale. Se tu ne sei certo, ok, allora sicuramente si può fare anche con la PRO.


----------



## Giangy (11 Novembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La PRO è identica alla PS4 per ogni funzionalità USB, quello che puoi fare con una puoi farlo anche con l'altra.
> 
> Le patch però sinceramente non sapevo si potessero mettere su chiavetta, nemmeno su PS4 normale. Se tu ne sei certo, ok, allora sicuramente si può fare anche con la PRO.



Si si almeno per PES funziona cosi, per Xbox One non si può fare. Ho visto all'Unieuro hanno abbassato un pò il prezzo, da 409 a 399, quasi quasi visto l'offerta a giorni la prendo.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Novembre 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Si si almeno per PES funziona cosi, per Xbox One non si può fare. Ho visto all'Unieuro hanno abbassato un pò il prezzo, da 409 a 399, quasi quasi visto l'offerta a giorni la prendo.



Sconto del 2.4%, capperi


----------



## Giangy (19 Novembre 2016)

Alla fine ho comprato la PS4 Pro, non sembra per niente male... l'unica cosa che non ho capito ancora, è il collegamento delle cuffie gaming, io ho ancora quelle della Xbox One, ma non so come collegare, sempre se sono compatibili... un altra cosa che non ho capito, se si può modificare lo sfondo del menu come nell'Xbox One (dico temi personalizzati, che ho nella mia chiavetta USB).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Novembre 2016)

In impostazioni -> temi puoi cambiare il tema e lo sfondo, ma tra quelli che si possono scaricare dallo Store gratuitamente o a pagamento.
Quelli da chiavetta non ho mai provato. Con la PS3 si creava una cartella "THEME" sulla chiavetta e si poteva fare, con la PS4 temo che abbiano tolto la funzionalità.


----------



## Giangy (19 Novembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In impostazioni -> temi puoi cambiare il tema e lo sfondo, ma tra quelli che si possono scaricare dallo Store gratuitamente o a pagamento.
> Quelli da chiavetta non ho mai provato. Con la PS3 si creava una cartella "THEME" sulla chiavetta e si poteva fare, con la PS4 temo che abbiano tolto la funzionalità.



Grazie per la spiegazione. Per le cuffie ho risolto, sono compatibili quelle che avevo dell'Xbox One


----------



## dyablo65 (20 Novembre 2016)

chiedo a voi esperti , vale la pena spendere 100 euro in piu' per la pro ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Novembre 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> chiedo a voi esperti , vale la pena spendere 100 euro in piu' per la pro ?



Se non hai la PS4 non vedo alcun motivo per non prendere la PRO, al massimo la domanda può farsela chi ha già una vecchia PS4 e deve chiedersi se passare al modello superiore.
In rete trovi di tutto, anche analisi che sostengono che un paio di giochi PRO perdono qualche frame, ma si tratta di disinformazione perchè i pochi problemi al lancio sono stati tutti risolti con patch.
L'unico ragionamento che puoi fare è se vuoi attendere un anno per la Scorpio di Microsoft, ma lì dipende se sei più vicino a Sony o Microsoft come preferenze di giochi, e la Scorpio costerà sicuramente più di 500 euro.

Io per quel che è la mia esperienza, che condivido con piacere, ho provato solo 4 giochi vecchi patchati per PRO: Infamous, Ratchet e Clank, Uncharted 4 e Rise of Tomb Raider, e il miglioramento in qualità d'immagine rispetto alla PS4 che avevo prima è stato drastico, azzerato del tutto l'aliasing e una nitidezza senza pari, e solamente su monitor 1080p (nemmeno ho il 4K e l'HDR). Questo grazie al supersampling, cioè i giochi escono alla risoluzione aumentata di 1800p o 1440p, e vengono portati alla risoluzione del monitor azzerando ogni "sporcizia" a video. Alcuni giochi poi, tipo Tomb Raider, danno l'opportunità anche di giocare a 50/60 fps. Sottolineo poi Ratchet e Clank, che su PRO è indistinguibile dalla computer grafica.
Se il gioco vecchio non è patchato resta identico alla PS4 normale, quindi non si perde nulla.

E poi parliamo di giochi vecchi patchati, è facile immaginare che il supporto migliorerà con i nuovi giochi, andando avanti.


----------



## Giangy (21 Novembre 2016)

Si pure io non ho il 4K, ma ho visto forti miglioramenti, io non ho mai avuto la PS4 normale, ho avuto prima della Pro l'Xbox One. Io aspetto Gran Turismo Sport nel 2017, che dovrebbe essere una meraviglia. Come detto prima io ho una TV non 4K, di dimensioni normali, secondo voi quali impostazioni servono per migliorare la qualità? Ho visto solo che ho l'impostazione standard.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Novembre 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Si pure io non ho il 4K, ma ho visto forti miglioramenti, io non ho mai avuto la PS4 normale, ho avuto prima della Pro l'Xbox One. Io aspetto Gran Turismo Sport nel 2017, che dovrebbe essere una meraviglia. Come detto prima io ho una TV non 4K, di dimensioni normali, secondo voi quali impostazioni servono per migliorare la qualità? Ho visto solo che ho l'impostazione standard.



Su 1080p va bene l'impostazione standard, automatica. Il supersampling per l'anti-aliasing e la gestione delle risoluzioni superiori le gestisce tutte internamente la macchina, se c'è qualche impostazione da scegliere la si fa dai menù dei giochi ( tipo Tomb Raider dove posso scegliere tra risoluzione altissima, 1080p/60 frame o 1080p/30 con effetti pompati.. io gioco con la prima, e la grafica è divina).
L'unica cosa migliorativa che potresti aggiungere dalle impostazioni della PS4 è RGB "Completo". Ma accertati che sia supportato anche dal tuo TV, e abilitato per l'HDMI anche lì. Altrimenti il risultato è una catastrofe. 
Nel caso tu non sia sicuro, lascia stare come è ora, molte TV fanno già tutto in automatico, quindi le impostazioni RGB della console si lasciano in "Auto".

PS. Su 4K sarebbe un altro paio di maniche, lì cè da sbattersi parecchio con le impostazioni.


----------



## ralf (21 Novembre 2016)

Per chi è interessato su Amazon per il Black Friday, c'è la ps4 slim con Cod Infinite Warfare a 299€ e la ps4 normale con 500gb a 189€.


----------



## Giangy (21 Novembre 2016)

La PS4 normale, credo non la comprerà più nessuno, così come l'Xbox One normale, ma solo PS4 slim, Xbox One S, e PS4 Pro.


----------



## dyablo65 (21 Novembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se non hai la PS4 non vedo alcun motivo per non prendere la PRO, al massimo la domanda può farsela chi ha già una vecchia PS4 e deve chiedersi se passare al modello superiore.
> In rete trovi di tutto, anche analisi che sostengono che un paio di giochi PRO perdono qualche frame, ma si tratta di disinformazione perchè i pochi problemi al lancio sono stati tutti risolti con patch.
> L'unico ragionamento che puoi fare è se vuoi attendere un anno per la Scorpio di Microsoft, ma lì dipende se sei più vicino a Sony o Microsoft come preferenze di giochi, e la Scorpio costerà sicuramente più di 500 euro.
> 
> ...



grazie volevo un consiglio per una spesa futura , non ho la ps4 al momento ho una vecchia xbox 360....

se devo fare una spesa la voglio fare per bene dunque credo che prendero' la ps4 pro.


----------

